# tranny question



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

does anyone know how hard it is to turn a 68 or 69 from auto to manual?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

You will need clutch linkage, bell hsng, clutch, throw out bearing, shifter, etc. Brake pedal may be different too. Crossmember and mount will be different for trans, driveshaft also. Is car a column shift now or is hole in floor already? Will definately be a bit of a project and I'm sure there are more things you will run into other than what I mentioned. Is this a numbers matching car?


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

no but I am still looking for a good black 4 speed and that limits me. I was just wondering how hard it was because most 69 gto you find are autos. And lets say the shifter is on the floor. How much would you estimate. Also I would never destroy a #'s matching. I want this car for a daily driver and not a show car.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

As far as estimating cost, can't help you there. Not my area. However it will be a laborious project and probably costly with parts too. Unless everything needed is at your disposal, ya may wanna think it over a while before taking this project on. What it looks like on paper is always different from what it actually turns out to be.....:cool


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The driveshaft on a 4-speed car is the same as the TH400 driveshaft. The crossmembers are the same for 4-speed and auto. The conversion is simple if you have all the parts. Problem is, not all the parts are available new or reproduction, so you'll have to find a donor car for some parts, and use eBay for others. Chevelles work great for donors.

You will need the following parts. Prices are actual current prices for the noted parts:

A good 4-speed tranny (an M21 is your best bet for availability and affordability). Good M21s are available for about $600-800
A shifter. New Hurst available for about $225
Shift linkage kit. Hurst. $115
Reverse lockout components and linkage. (GM) About $150
Shifter handle (Hurst) $36
Shifter attach plate. $30 from Ames
Floor shift porch (the housing welded to the transmission tunnel). Ames for about $40.
Shifter boot. Ames for about $20
Shifter boot trim plate. Ames for about $20
A Pontiac bellhousing (Chevy is different) with the clutch fork pivot ball. eBay for about $75
Bellhousing cover (GM) $30
Flywheel with bolts (new ones are available). $250 from Summit
Pilot bearing. NAPA for about $12
Clutch & pressure plate. Summit for about $200
Throwout bearing (comes with the clutch kit)
Clutch fork. Lakewood for about $40
Clutch fork boot. Year One for about $15
The complete brake/clutch pedal assembly (this is a complete assembly with a large bracket that bolts up into the car, and the two pedals are hinged on this assembly). Ames Performance for about $100
The clutch intermediate rod. Ames about $45
The Z-Bar (clutch countershaft). Ames $30
Z-Bar frame bracket. Ames. $15
Z-Bar swivel assembly. Ames. $50
Clutch fork pushrod. GM $20
Clutch linkage springs. Ames. $17

Total cost to piece together a system from scratch using new & used parts: $2,335.

You're better off buying an entire 4-speed donor car if it has all the parts on it.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks lars for the info. You are verry helpful. do you guys no anyone with the keisler 5 speed installed? www.keislerauto.com They make a five speed kit for the gto's. Is that everything you will need? Thanks


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I've driven several GTOs and early ('63-'80) Vettes with the Kiesler 5-spd. It's a very nice install once done, but everyone who has done one has had to do a bit of fabrication and mod work to make it all work...and it's a little pricey at $4K..


----------

